# High GI or Low GI



## JAKEY BOY (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all ,

High GI or Low GI ? What's better when bulikng ?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You still want to stay with low GI, that gives a sustained level of energy, except for possibly in the morning at first meal and after training, when your glysogen levels might be low, even when bulking, you want the mass you build to be quality, not just fat, and you want your energy levels stable through the day, this will also help you sleep, which is a very important factor in muscle growth......


----------

